# Proforce V2 driver shaft. Tell me about it.



## haplesshacker (Apr 14, 2010)

Pros, cons, any good, flight, control, distance?

Anyone got any experiance with it?

Ta.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 14, 2010)

Good shaft. Reasonably firm, with medium launch and medium spin. There are a number of different weights available. 65g or 75g are usual in drivers, but extra weight makes it play a bit firmer with lower flight.


----------



## RGDave (Apr 14, 2010)

I have "it" or a version of it in a 46" Spine Driver. I also have it in my 5 wood and rescue.
It works very well for me, probably the best performing shaft for my swing t.b.h. I've heard comment about it being a little firmer feeling than some, but I'm sold on it.
However, there's a few on here that can't get on with it, so better to try b4 you buy.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 14, 2010)

I have it in my driver, 3 wood, and hybrid.

When I was testing different shafts it was easily the longest, most consistent, and straightest of the ones I tried so I guess it suits me.

It gives a great flight imo when struck well, but goes quite low on off centre hits, although that might be more to do with the head or more likely my swing 

I think it's a bit firmer than other stiff shafts. I have to hit it quite hard to get the best from it.


----------



## brendy (Apr 14, 2010)

I had a heavier shaft on an old srixon driver, it went ok, my usual high drives though it did feel "dead" on impact.


----------



## Golfman (Apr 15, 2010)

I have this shaft in my driver and other versions of it in  y 3 and 5 woods and hybrid. Excellent shaft with very low torque. I find it works well fro em where other shafts such as the Voodoo in the same flex feel too whippy. The one I use is stiff but I was told by my pro that it plays on the firm end of the stiff flex range and would equate to some X flex shafts from other manufacturers.

I don't think it is the longest shaft out there but it does give control and a nice penetrating flight. It just feels right, to me at least.

The shaft is more important to the performance of the driver than a lot of people realise. Try the same clubhead with three or four different shafts and you will really notice the difference between them (much more so if you have a repeatable swing!).

The key is to try a club out before you buy it. I have brought clubs before on other people's recommendation without trying them first, never again! Now I get custom fitted for everything, including the current driver with V2 shaft.


----------



## StuartD (Apr 15, 2010)

got it in my 3 wood and hybrid.

Like Brendy i would say it feels dead on impact, too stiff for me i would say (although i was "fitted" for it  ). Looking at changing them tbh


----------



## kid2 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hapless,
I have these in stiff in my woods and hybrid and like the lads have said they are good.....
I swing pretty hard and my 3 wood easily goes as far as my partners drives.I can hit my 21 deg 3 hybrid 200mtrs all day long for you...They have a pretty penetrating ball flight but if swung easy they do feel a little dead....If you really like going at the ball give them a try you wont be disappointed id say.


----------

